# Ride safe during hunting season



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I had forgotten about this. 

My column in the November issue of Trail Blazer magazine has a few thoughts and tips on ring during hunting season as well as reviews of riding areas that don’t allow hunting, including Bridle Trails State park in WA, Burns Park in AR, and the Georgia International Horse Park.
You can read the article here

What do you do to avoid being mistaken for prey during hunting season, besides blaze orange?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Sing, "I'm a human!" at the top of my lungs?

I once worked a fall for the US Forest Service in Utah. I wore blaze orange everything, made lots of noise, and was shot at more times there than I was 25 years later in Afghanistan...


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I hate hunting season. We have a hunter who has permission by the landowner to hunt on the trails we ride on and despite our pleas to have him relocate to a more secluded site he still hunts on the trails. It's too bad but I generally avoid the area where he sits in his hut because I don't trust him to mistake us for a deer. Thankfully, deer hunting season is over in our area and all of us are relieved for another year accident free.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I put sleigh bells on my horse for starters. I also try to respect the hunters out there, and tend to not ride directly in woods where I know hunters are allowed. Not only to save my own skin, but to avoid pushing the deer away as well.
I live in an agricultural area, so there tends to be pockets of woodlands as opposed to vast acreage, so in full hunting season I tend to just skirt around the bush, only entering if the area is posted no hunting allowed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ride safe during hunting season* - isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to hunt myself and have seen tons of people with "buck fever" and there is no cure for them outside of a bullet to the head. Honestly, that's one of the main reasons I gave up hunting. Sooooo, I stay out of the woods during hunting season. Only ride in areas where hunting is not allowed and even then I worry.

No amount of bells, singing, screamin at the top of your lungs or blaze orange will stop someone with buck fever from firing. They see motion, point their gun barrel in that general direction and squeeze the trigger. If you're lucky, they are a bad shot.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

so far we have maintained a No Hunting on Sundays law. so we either ride Sunday or on the federal park.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! A bunch of great thoughts I'll have to include them

Singing is actually #2 on the list. I haven't seen hunters, bear, cougar, elk etc, so it must work 

I hadn't though of putting bells on the horses. I generally have bells on anyway (for bear) but anything to be a little more conspicuous.

I used to live in a no hunting Sunday state but not all are like that. Here in WA there are no restrictions on day of week. It's a bummer.

I too try to avoid prime hunting areas especially during big game season. Sometimes though I don't really have a choice. It's either ride when I can or don't collect information for the next magazine article.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Trails said:


> I too try to avoid prime hunting areas especially during big game season. Sometimes though I don't really have a choice. It's either ride when I can or don't collect information for the next magazine article.


Bow and black powder is earlier in the year when trails are in still in good but they don't worry me. Those guys have to take care in placing their shots which means they actually do know what they are shooting at. 

I get careful when deer season starts as generally the weather is still decent but turning. Often by the time elk season starts I'm off a good percentage of the trails anyway as trails are getting to slick to ride anyway. That's when I mostly move down to flat land state parks for riding where hunting isn't allowed.

But then I'm not facing article deadlines so if I miss a weekend or two of riding, oh well. Seattle weather isn't much different then mine so I assume you hit up central and eastern Washington more in the winter?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Hunting season is a huge problem here. We ride dirt roads during the season rather than go off on side trails. We wear orange and talk or sing. I have had issues with hunters in trucks about running me over, but at least I haven't been shot. It is illegal to hunt the road sides here, even the small dirt roads. Some people do it. I am pretty sure that we rode right by a hunter today. I didn't see him, but my horse sure did. She was snorting and blowing like a snake was in the road. 
Part of me wishes there was not a hunting season, but the reality of it is that there are already so many deer here that they jump in front of cars on a regular basis. There are no nonhuman deer preditors here and the deer would quickly overpopulate without the season.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

We live on a peninsula off a mountain top surrounded by Ozark National Forest. It's duck and cover around here the first few weeks of gun hunting season. There are mountains and ridges that border us on two sides and we live in constant fear that a stray bullet from a missed shot will head our way! The horses are kept in a low lying pasture next to the barn.
Before we moved up here we lived in a valley, the neighboring pastures were owned by the forest service. Every year they burned off the 500 acre fields, the flames towered over the trees that separated our land only 20ft from the house! They eventually planted native grasses and populated it with quail, NICE! We got permission to put up warning signs, but had to move them after they saw our HUGE neon signs that said HOME AND FARM, DO NOT SHOOT, WILL RETURN FIRE!!!
We deer hunt but stay out of the forest until after thanksgiving when it gets colder and the yahoos stay home. Trail riding only on the weekdays, with bells.
Like said before, I worry more about the drunken hunters on ATV's and trucks on the trails. They love to roar around us trying to prove the power and superiority of their vehicles vs our horses. Just a bunch of Idiot townies who come out here to raise cain. Ugh, at least gun hunting starts around the time the leaves fall and we don't miss all the color.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Big game hunting season begins in Mid August with Archery Hunting and continues thru Jan with anterless depredation tags. Spring Turkey hunts start again in April and May. If I didn't ride during hunting season, I wouldn't get any trail riding done.

I own horses because I got tired of packing deer and elk off the mountain. As the Forest Service started restricting back country access to motor vehicles, I found I had to replace my motorcycles with horses back in 1983. My horses are used extensively for back country travel during my hunting activities. So I have no fear of riding them during hunting season and continue to ride them even if I'm not hunting during the fall.

As a hunter from a western state, I have a huge respect for other hunters and expect them to abide by the same safety rules that I live by. You don't point your gun at anything you are not going to shoot. You always make sure there is a proper back stop behind your target. I don't ever shot at a deer/elk standing on a ridgeline where the rifle bullet could travel far beyond. 

Here in Utah, our hunting license or tags dictate what we can shoot at. For example Hunters are given tags for Any Bull Elk, Spike Only Bull elk or Anterless Elk. A hunter has to Look at and determine 
1st, Is the animal an Elk or is it a Deer, Moose, antelope, horse, cow etc. 
2nd is it a Anterless elk, a spike bull or a mature bull. We have to look close enough at the animal to determine does it have horns and how many points does it have.

I can't just shoot at something brown moving thru the bushes. And sound shots are never an option. Why would I ever take the risk of shooting at a noise in the bushes and hope it was the right Species, Gender and Age to match my tag.

In addition the west is very different from hunting in areas back east. We are not nearly as concerned about the bullet traveling beyond the target. Since our mountains have such extremes in terrain. We almost ALWAYS have a mountain behind our target. Rarely do I have to consider, is there a farm house beyond those trees behind the Elk? I'm sure there are different consideration when hunting on flat land. Most modern high power rifles still have about 38-48" of drop in about 500 yards. I you are aiming at the chest of a deer ( about 32-36" off the ground) that bullet trajectory should drop and put the bullet into the dirt in less than 500 yards on flat land. I understand this is why many eastern states require or encourge hunters to hunt from elevated stands, because it points the bullet into the earth sooner than a bullet being shot on the same level as the target.

I exercise typical pre-cautions. I wear some orange, I often place orange or pink ribbons on my horses, Especially in the area of the head/neck where a hunter would have to look to determine the sex of the animal. And on the chest area, where a hunter would aim to take a lung/heart shot. I try to choose areas to ride, where I might not be as likely to encounter hunters. Elk hunting is in Alpine mountains, so I might ride in more desert areas during that week of the year if I wasn't hunting. You can also choose the time of your ride. There are probably more hunters out on Saturday than on say Wednesday. Also more hunters early and late in the day than at mid day. Since hunting season, usually means colder weather riding at mid day, is often a more comfortable time of day to be out than at Sun up.

It's unfair to classify all hunters as being careless or not concerned about safety. We usually do have a hunting accident or two each year. Mostly self inflected or somebody accidently shooting their friend. But that is a MUCH safer margin than the number of people killed each year in traffic accidents or by drunk drivers. Or even the number of murders that take place in a major city. There will always be the dumb smuck who breaks the rules, whether it be about hunting safety, reckless driving, or drunk driving. Just use common sense and think about the risk you are exposing your self to. If your area has a LOT of hunters and it's a problem to ride, Then don't.

Packing horse feed into our hunting camp









Orange Packs on a horse that is similar in color to elk.









Hopefully any hunter looking at this mule would realize he is the wrong color to be ANY type of wild game and the horns are in the wrong place. But even at that we have some orange ribbons tied to his saddle









If the bullet missed this elk, it will impact the mountainside behind it. There is no worry of it traveling a distance and hitting livestock grazing in a distant pasture.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Painted Horse- Great post. I totally agree.

We use our horses for hunting. We put hunter orange halters on them. 

I would recommend that if you are riding during the hunt wear hunter orange. Talk with the hunters they are generally nice people.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

bsms said:


> Sing, "I'm a human!" at the top of my lungs?
> 
> I once worked a fall for the US Forest Service in Utah. I wore blaze orange everything, made lots of noise, and was shot at more times there than I was 25 years later in Afghanistan...


OMG!!! I couldn't hardly believe what I just read.... I try not to ride during hunting season...


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

bsms said:


> Sing, "I'm a human!" at the top of my lungs?
> 
> I once worked a fall for the US Forest Service in Utah. I wore blaze orange everything, made lots of noise, and was shot at more times there than I was 25 years later in Afghanistan...


I've gone hunting every year in Utah for more than 50 years. Often that included multiple hunts each year, ( deer and elk). If not hunting, I'm riding my horses in the mountains all fall enjoying the change of seasons. I have NEVER been shot at, I have NEVER felt threatened or in danger from other hunters.

You must have really ****ed somebody off to have them shooting at you!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

The closest place for me to ride is a state park, less than 30 miles outside of Cincinnati, so we often have to deal with the suburbanite hobby-hunters with a severe case of "buck fever" and no sense of direction or common sense once they're in the woods. 

Many of them won't go off the trail more than ten yards because it's too much work for them to haul their beer cooler through the undergrowth.:lol:

I wear blaze orange, my horse wears bells, and sometimes I pack along the iPod with speakers in my saddle bag for some extra "noise." That has caused a few hunters to get snippy. 

They accused us of "scaring away" whatever it is they're hunting - in which case I point out to them that I am using a _designated_ and _legal _horse trail in the park, and that they need to get farther off the trail anyway. 

It's probably the smell of their beer, ham sandwiches and cigarettes that are scaring the deer away. . .and the sound of their heavy breathing and crashing through the honeysuckle with all their gear - not the sound of my sleigh bells and the sight of the bright orange vest I'm wearing. 

Besides, the "noise" I am making is not intended to _scare off_ wildlife. It's to keep us from being _mistaken for_ wildlife!

In fact, many times I've had deer and other critters just stop and watch my horse and I go by even with all the "noise" we are making. Then they go back about their business.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Badger, I have to deal with the same stuff. We live an hour and a half from town and the townies come out in masses to have more fun than kill anything. The ridge next to us becomes a shooting range, ATV's roar around the trails, and during mid day all you can hear is the banging of guns around the hillsides when the boys get their drink on and have shootouts at "deer camp". 

Painted Horse, we are much alike. I USE my horses during hunt season. They are about the only way we can haul the deer outta some of these hollers. I'd love it if we were more remote! The crazies scare the wildlife the first two weeks so badly that it takes forever for them to get back into their normal routines. You won't find many deer that aren't bedded down during the day now, they have it all figured out and switch to grazing at night. Lucky for us "kind of" the deer seek refuge on our eventing properties, farms, and here on the 80. We manage to get a few safely in the freezer! Just went down and checked our tower blind and found someone has been set up on us! Left their snacks, dip, bottles, etc... madder than a hornet because we've been feeding for months now and they probably got our good ones. So we hunt too, even killed a 500+ black bear a couple years ago and for AR standards it was huge. Saw a bigger one this year but quota filled up in a WEEK. Next year...
I appreciate your side of the story and how it should be! Awesome photos! Never been hunting out that way but my family of "GREAT WHITE HUNTERS" has taken several trips, Elk is quite tasty, especially in my campfire stew!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We ride in a local park animal sanctuary so there is no hunting but there is hunting on grounds adjacent to it. Never heard shots there though. I assume most people actually want to "get out of town" to hunt. Our favorite riding place does have hunting on it so we don't go there during hunting season as we have alternatives. 

Seems every year some hunter gets shot around here. A few years ago some idiots from just south of Houston were hunting just north of me and they got all drunked up (is that a word?) and one of them shot and killed the other over something stupid. Like my barn manager said "those aren't hunters in the woods - those are stupid drunks with guns!"


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A few years back a couple of hunters on stands were talking to each other, at a distance of about 50 yards. Without thinking I rode my fairly close to them to check the fence, then realized my error. (I rented my land to them for hunting). A beautiful buck came out of the trees to within 50' of me, quite unconcerned about me on the quad but very concerned about the guys who were talking.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Just a short while ago on the edge of one of the places I ride (might of heard of it since it hit national news) a marine home on leave was shot and killed while hiking with a friend. The hunter has been billed as experienced and had his young grandson with him to show him the ropes. Guy said he thought the marine was a bear. Now, they were hunting on private property and the marine should not of been there (strayed from established trails) but a hunter should always make sure of what they are shooting at. Sadly to many don't.

This incident along with a whole lot of others is why I stay out of the woods during rifle season. Luckily, our rifle season is rather short so it's not much of an ordeal (forgot to mention that earlier).


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

One thing for sure this goes for all hunting season trail riders you cannot wear to much blaze orange. Put it on you and the horse if possible. I am a hunter and one thing that every hunter should know is what your looking at. If you are not 100% sure what it is do not take the shot. If say i was deer hunting and there was what looked like a deer i wouldn't shoot it cause i think its a deer. Same with mules and elk antlers and horses. They may look like a elk or a moose but you should first of all not hunt near the trail and make sure you aim away if hunting in the 100 to 200 yards away. And again making sure of the target.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Local law (and I think that it is Georgia state law) prohibits hunting within 50 yards of a public road. I like to ride on the local dirt roads, so I am glad of that. There are not all that many official riding trails. The only one near here is in a park and they do not allow hunting there.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Local law (and I think that it is Georgia state law) prohibits hunting within 50 yards of a public road. I like to ride on the local dirt roads, so I am glad of that. There are not all that many official riding trails. The only one near here is in a park and they do not allow hunting there.


State law prohibits road hunting here but it doesn't stop everyone from doing it. So few game cops out there the risk of getting a ticket is extemely thin.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Having a law and enforcing it is certainly a different thing.

Our local $2000 fine has helped tremendously. This huge fine for illegal hunting was started after a local man was shot on his own property. He was in a tree stand. The tresspasser said that he thought that the guy was a wild turkey. It was not even turkey season. Most of the locals believe that it was murder. The guy was convicted of manslaughter. To add to the tragedy, the victim's wife never got over it. She started drinking heavily. She eventually died of multiple organ failure. I guess most folks would understand why people around here are not terribly friendly toward poaching.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Celeste, that is so sad. Some things you DON'T get over. Whether it is a stupid hunter or an idiot in a vehicle - a split second can change someone's life forever. Be safe always and remember that once some is hurt/dead all the "I didn't mean to, I am so sorry" will not change squat.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I avoid riding during main gun season, wear orange, dont ride a buckskin or any horse resembling the color of a deer. This is why I love my bright white horse, or I cover my sorrel with orange. If they shoot at the white horse covered in orange they have some explaining to do. the only deer that my horse resembles is an albino, which in my area of michigan are illegal to hunt. And/or why they shot at hunters orange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Let me rephrase that whole not riding, I avoid riding on trails. I still ride on the roads wearing hunters orange and having conversations with my horse.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Around here (northern Idaho) there is so much area to hunt that there isn't very much pressure on most of it. As a result, there are very few hunters in any given area. So we go ahead and ride. We wear blaze and if there are fresh ATV tracks along a road or trail I take a different one. 

I have yet to actually see a hunter out in the woods when I'm riding. I've seen them with their rigs along the roads, but not out in the woods.

I used to live in Wisconsin where there was tremendous hunting pressure and LOTS of people with high powered rifles in relatively small areas. That was scary! I think that when the hunting pressure is higher more people tend to shoot stupidly. When you're the only hunter in the woods there's time and incentive to take your time and plan your shot--instead of shoot at "that thing that moved!"

I didn't even ride my ATV in Wisconsin during the hunting season. Out here I don't much worry about it.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

As an avid hunter, and budding horse addict, i can understand both sides of the equation, and respect both sides.
I am also a firearms instructor, certified by the NRA.
One of the basic safety rules is "know your target, and what lies beyond it", and another is "never point your firearm at anything you dont intend to kill".
Unfortunately, not all hunters observe and practice these basic tenets to safety.
Bells are good, blaze orange is good, making noise is good to an extent.
Deer and elk are curious animals, and are known to be attracted to strange sounds.
Chainsaws and weed whackers are both extremely noisy, and can be heard for great distances.
They also attract forage animals, like deer, as the noise is something they equate to fresh tasty food. Think about it - deer and elk are grazers, similar to horses. Mowing down weeds to expose fresh understory is like ringing the dinner bell!
Staying on roads is wise, bright colors are wise (definitely not brown or white-the same colors as bodies and antlers), and bells, are all smart moves.
Riding in larger groups is also smart. Deer may ber herd animals, but big bucks are generally solitary until the rut. Elk tend to congregate around the dominant bulls, especially during the rut.
You can find out when the rut generally happens by talking to the folks at the gun counter at the local sports shop. 
I would use the time of the rut as a training time in the pasture instead of venturing out into the woods if possible. It lasts about a month from start to finish, but it's the most prime hunting time, and its when the boneheads that call themselves hunters are most prone to doing stupid things.
As an aside, i have only had one negative experience while hunting. A bowhunter, and i use that term very loosely, thought he saw a deer and let an arrow fly, which impacted about two feet from me. I proceeded to remind him of the basic safety rules, specifically of knowing what you're shooting at. 
Long story short, i cut his bow season short by cutting his bowstring.
Darwinism doesnt always work itself out. Sometimes it needs a little push.


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

I have lived and hunted in Utah my entire life. Always with horses. I have gone on multiple hunts in Colorado, Wyoming, and Idaho. My favorite place to ride is in Big Elk country and there is no better time than during the rut whether you have a tag or not. The fall colors are out, the air is crisp and the bucks and bulls can be seen in all their glory. I wear orange because it is legally required during the rifle hunt. I wear every bit of camo I have when Muzzleloader and Archery hunting and am as quiet as I possibly can be. I have never been shot at or been in danger that I know of. I have never "almost" shot at anything that I didn't hold a legal tag for. At least in the west I don't see any problem riding during hunting season other than you might have a hard time finding a place to park at a popular trail head. Obviously I can't speak for places I haven't been and it very well may be dangerous. 

If you want a great ride where you can feel safe and be in the Mountains when they are most beautiful load your horses and head west for a ride in late September/early October. If you have never heard a bull elk bugle on a crisp fall morning in the high country you need to. The best time is during the Muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

You western guys would not believe what our woods sound like during deer gun/rifle season.

Fallujah comes to mind.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

mildot said:


> You western guys would not believe what our woods sound like during deer gun/rifle season.
> 
> Fallujah comes to mind.


Same here. Fall to me means crisp leaves, cooler air, bonfires, pumpkins and BAM BAM BAM!!! lol I always think there is no freakin' way they are shooting that many deer. Somebody is just getting their jollies shooting their guns.

I don't ride in the woods during hunting season. Heard too many horror stories. If I was going to ride, I'd avoid the first few and last few days of deer season. It seems those that are the most trigger happy will be out right when it opens and then again trying to bag that last deer before it ends. 

Someone told me something scary once. They said if a person wanted to murder someone but make it look like an accident, all they'd have to do is take that person hunting. Apparently if you look up hunting accidents and see how many people were killed, there tends to be little investigation or punishment. 

In the 80's there was a woman in maine who was killed in her own yard hanging up her laundry and the hunter who killed her did no time at all. They said she was wearing white mittens and he thought it was a deer's tail. I honestly thought it sounded like an urban legend but I looked it up and it's a real story. :shock:


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I just stay out of the woods during hunting season. Though I'd much prefer the fresh outside air, the indoor arena is a much safer place to be. So much better than either my horse or myself getting hurt.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

my efforts this year have paid off and Sunday Huntng in Va is still banned. Was close the bill passed the state senate, and hit all the newspapers, this casued quite the uproar, so it is now basically dead in the House. 
In my area the dog clubs not only ruin any other outdoor activity they ruin other types of hunting. Deer gun season lasts about 3 months with the 2 months of road hunting with dogs the worse. You cant really safely do anything even on your own property. Hence the uproar about Sunday Hunting,. thats the day everyone rides.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> my efforts this year have paid off and Sunday Huntng in Va is still banned. Was close the bill passed the state senate, and hit all the newspapers, this casued quite the uproar, so it is now basically dead in the House.
> In my area the dog clubs not only ruin any other outdoor activity they ruin other types of hunting. Deer gun season lasts about 3 months with the 2 months of road hunting with dogs the worse. You cant really safely do anything even on your own property. Hence the uproar about Sunday Hunting,. thats the day everyone rides.


Is it dead, dead or dead until next year? I totally agree that the dog hunters kind of kill everything, including other types of hunting. And I don't mean dog hunters like my uncle was. He was a duck/quail hunter and never went out without his trusty springer spaniel. One springer. When she died, he used to take one English Setter with him.
The dog hunters I've seen go out with a pack of 10-15 dogs! I don't know much about hunting but I thought hunters needed quiet. I don't understand how one would hunt with so many dogs, other than fox hunting which of course isn't really hunting.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Hunting quail with dogs is totally different than running deer with dogs. Deer hunters take huge packs of dogs and run everything out of the woods. It is illegal here in Georgia, but there were some people near us that used to do it. They had drives and killed everything in the woods that moved. They never got caught by the law. Fortunately, they only rented the land. A few complaints from neighbors, and the land owner stopped renting to them. It is really nice that they are gone.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Hunting quail with dogs is totally different than running deer with dogs. Deer hunters take huge packs of dogs and run everything out of the woods. It is illegal here in Georgia, but there were some people near us that used to do it. They had drives and killed everything in the woods that moved. They never got caught by the law. Fortunately, they only rented the land. A few complaints from neighbors, and the land owner stopped renting to them. It is really nice that they are gone.


Wow I didn't know that. I lived in VA years ago and then we moved to Connecticut. We just moved back here this past fall. The only time I saw people with tons of dogs was when we lived here the first time. We'd ride out to the mountains in the fall and see hunters off the road with tons of dogs and they were always some type of hound. Not really a beagle. Looked like hound mixes to me. But you always had to slow down when you saw them because it was total chaos with men and dogs everywhere and I was always afraid a dog would run into the road. I couldn't understand how or why someone would hunt that way. So dogs chase animals and then the hunters shoot them? Doesn't seem very sportsmanlike to me. I haven't seen anything like that where I live now thank goodness. 
I do hear lots of shooting in the woods though which makes me think these guys are shooting more than just deer during deer season. Real deer hunting should be an occasional shot, not sound like Fallujah as Mildot mentioned.


----------



## hrslvr13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I live in an area as described above, with hunting-crazed people. Someone actually shot a pet burro!!!

The ideas mentioned are all good, but I stay off trails during hunting season. Even on Sunday, some people sight in their guns, or target shoot (or poach???) so better safe than sorry!!!

We have lots of dirt roads, too, but as noted above, sometimes they just shoot at something moving. No thanks! I just don't take the chance.

I went out to feed the horses during the first day of hunting, and there was someone within 200 feet of me, shooting in the other direction, but TOO close! Scared the daylights out of my horses, despite them being used to shots, 'cause he was SO close. I hollered, asked him to get away from the horses, as I was actually afraid he would scare them into stomping me. Unnerving!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know if that is a standard method of hunting deer with dogs; it is what those folks that hunted near us used to do. Any kind of deer hunting with dogs is illegal in Georgia.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

hrslvr13 said:


> Even on Sunday, some people sight in their guns, or target shoot (or poach???) so better safe than sorry!!!


No hunting does not mean no shooting.

People can shoot on private country property (and some public lands like most National Forests) any day of the week.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

hrslvr13 said:


> I went out to feed the horses during the first day of hunting, and there was someone within 200 feet of me, shooting in the other direction, but TOO close! Scared the daylights out of my horses, despite them being used to shots, 'cause he was SO close. I hollered, asked him to get away from the horses, as I was actually afraid he would scare them into stomping me. Unnerving!


Was he on your property?

If not, you have no right to demand he do anything.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When it is hunting season here, it is seven days a week. It goes WAY too long. Usually from some time in September until the middle of January.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

There is an open season on some game or another almost continuously from September to January in virtually every state in the nation.

And in most states, hunting is allowed seven days a week.

Whatever do we, who live in those places, ever do to ride?

You all need to ratchet down the anti hunting anti shooting hysterics.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am not anti-hunting. 

It is annoying when guys shoot too close to the road. It is also illegal. 

With the exception of that group that I mentioned earlier, most hunters are polite, slow down their trucks if they see your horses, and won't bother you. I ride dirt roads and do see a lot of hunters. Since they can't hunt the actual roads, they shouldn't shoot me. I wear orange when I ride during the season. Most hunters do not want to make the locals mad because if they are leasing the property, that is a sure fire way to lose your lease. I am guessing that the people that really hate hunters are people that ride off road trails on public lands. I ride the dirt road that go through areas where people are hunting. I don't ride on opening weekend of deer season. I try to avoid other extremely busy hunting times. I can see why people enjoy having a hunting free day each week. I also think that if they tried to restrict hunting one day a week here in Georgia, hunters would be rioting in the streets.


----------



## hrslvr13 (Feb 14, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

im not anti hunting, I am anti dog deer hunting and anti Sunday hunting, and its not hysteria. I really dont care about other states and how you get along. As others have stated what goes on in Eastern VA is different than other states. 
There are no effective trespass laws. Dog runners turn their dogs loose on any ones land they please then will shoot the deer as they run across the road. They sit in and around trucks, lots of noticable drinking, shoot deer as they are chased, into and across roads and trails, god forbid they get off there butts and out of range of the beer coolers and actually walk in the woods and hunt. Yes I know the vast majority of hunters are responsible safe people, its the handful of very visible slobs along the roads that worry me. Just read the news f the wild horses on CHincoteage mistakenly shot during a group deer hunt, oops.
The target shooters tend to be shooting at a fixed target and not trespassing. Usually on their own land. I shoot alot myself. SO saying people can shoot seven days a week doesnt help much. I am very involved with this issue. Much of what goes on here is unique and people that coexist with hunting in other places dont get the anti sunday, and general anti hunting sentiment over this fight in Virginia.
in VA there are no enforced trespass laws, no enforced road hunting laws, we get massive numbers of dogs and huge clubs with dozens of shooters running dogs and staked out every 100 yards up and down the roads and trails. with lots and lots of buckshot shooting. 
Whats sad is I am not exaggerating, drive around eastern Va on a saturday in December.
There arnt many injuries, only a couple fatalities a year, but that is because NO one except the dog clubs will step foot in the woods except on Sunday.
I am sure this issue will be back next session. Be alert next january.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If people turned their dogs out on other people's property to run deer here, there would be a lot less dogs. People would shoot them. In my county, there is a $2,000 fine for trespassing and hunting on somebody else's place and it is enforced. Private property ownership is highly respected. Deer hunters pay a lot of money for the right to have exclusive use of deer hunting land. It sounds like a totally different environment from what you seem to have.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Celeste said:


> If people turned their dogs out on other people's property to run deer here, there would be a lot less dogs. People would shoot them. In my county, there is a $2,000 fine for trespassing and hunting on somebody else's place and it is enforced. Private property ownership is highly respected. Deer hunters pay a lot of money for the right to have exclusive use of deer hunting land. It sounds like a totally different environment from what you seem to have.


which is exactly what I asked the sunday hunting supporters to get BEFORE asking for Sunday hunting laws,
Those hunters should be the ones screaming loudest for trespass laws and enforcement, dog hunting restrictions, and property rights of the non hunters.
If hunters would police their own, and work towards laws and enforcement that ruin it for everyone, you would see opposition to Sunday hunting disappear.


----------



## hrslvr13 (Feb 14, 2012)

mildot said:


> Was he on your property?
> 
> If not, you have no right to demand he do anything.


He was within the illegally close to a home limit in PA and was not supposed to shoot within 100 yards (I was told by a game warden - no I didn't report the guy or complain to the warden!!). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> which is exactly what I asked the sunday hunting supporters to get BEFORE asking for Sunday hunting laws,
> Those hunters should be the ones screaming loudest for trespass laws and enforcement, dog hunting restrictions, and property rights of the non hunters.
> If hunters would police their own, and work towards laws and enforcement that ruin it for everyone, you would see opposition to Sunday hunting disappear.


This is true. I can see how people who live with responsible hunting can scratch their heads to what seems like anti- hunting opposition. Like what's the big deal? But it's obvious they don't live where hunters are a threat. I'd never, ever want to live where gun laws and trespassing laws aren't enforced but I know there are lots of places that they aren't. 
Honestly, I've never met anyone who is anti hunting. It's more anti _hunter_- as in the type of hunter they have in their area. Nobody can enjoy their hiking or riding if they are worried being shot. If I did ride during hunting season, I'd be decked out in blaze orange, but really, the fact that you even have to wear orange makes we nervous. That means that hunters are shooting at moving objects _before_ identifying them.

oh and I'm not skeered of guns at all! lol. I've had a gun in the house as long as I can remember. I know how to shoot if the occasion called for it. It's being in the woods and someone thinking I might be a deer kind of freaks me out.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe you all should start killing dogs.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

mildot said:


> Maybe you all should start killing dogs.


/agree 

There's wide swaths of land around here where the dogs would be shot and hunters run off of property by the gun toting land owners if Johnny Law didn't show up.

It really sounds like you have a serious enforcement issue Joe. Anyone working on that angle while trying to keep Sundays free? Personally I would also be advocating making it illegal to hunt deer with dogs, nail that one and a lot of your issues would go away.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the current angle is selling a very expensive group dog hunting permit. With property size limits attached to it. That would prevent alot of the road hunting slobs. seriously the current practice is to turn dogs loose on the back of posted property, drive around on the roads to the other side and shoot the deer as they are run across your land and out into the road, or the powerline path along the road. The heck with you if you like to bow hunt, stalk or do anything else. I hunted my whole life, was kinda excited to buy this place, then I found out I couldnt even hunt my own land the way I like after deer dog season opens. So I havent hunted in years. Yes I know I can legally shoot the dogs as I have livestock. But I figure it isnt the dogs fault and beagles tend to be the nicest friendliest dogs.

but we are putting it on the hunting groups to make the changes. Currently Sunday hunting is illegal. Alot easier to keep it that way than to get new laws. Currently only 7% of Va residents hunt. Pretty easy to get a huge No Sunday hunting coalition group together. equestrian groups, bikers, farmers, even most of the hunters are against this. A very small element, mostly people with "Pay to hunt" land owners are pushing for this. All about profit for them.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There was a hunter killed on his own property by a trespasser here in our county. Left behind a widow and several small children. The public outcry was big. The probate judge and the sheriff are elected officials. They had to change things or get booted from office. They started fining people $1000 per offense for illegal trespass and $1000 for illegal hunting. That makes a total of $2000 per offense. If you smart off at the judge, they add jail time. A few people paid some high fines and things calmed down. 

Joe, one thing that I would do is to put up six rows of electric wire. I suspect those dogs would think about whether they wanted to hunt on your land. There is no way that they would get away with what they are doing. I would also hate to kill the dogs. I would have no issue with life trapping them and holding them captive. Another option is to sell your place and move to Georgia.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I live in Washington State, and have only hunted on land which is owned either by Weyerhaeuser or Simpson Timber. Weyerhaeuser property is virtually all walk-in/ride-in only (the land is gated), and Simpson sells keyed access rights for vehicles. I feel fairly safe riding under those conditions, but still keep my eyes [email protected]


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Celeste, I love Georgia so please don't take offense but I'm thinking, man, if Georgia is banning something, it must be pretty bad! Georgia is such a good ol boy state that for them to say deer hunting with a pack of dogs is bad, then you know it's bad, lol. :lol:

I could never shoot a dog unless it was attacking me or one of my pets. I just could never do that. I allow my one neighbor to hunt on our property. He's only asked twice and I totally trust him. He's in his 50's and been hunting a long time. He hunts on a part of my property where I don't even go anyway. It's so densely wooded, it's really just buffer land. 

I do wish deer season wasn't in the fall. It's the most beautiful time of year. Can't they have January through March instead?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm curious Joe, what % of the state is privately owned? I can see trespass being more of an issue if the state is mostly in private ownership. Here in Oregon ~50% of the state is owned by the government and open for recreation.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> the current angle is selling a very expensive group dog hunting permit. With property size limits attached to it. That would prevent alot of the road hunting slobs. seriously the current practice is to turn dogs loose on the back of posted property, drive around on the roads to the other side and shoot the deer as they are run across your land and out into the road, or the powerline path along the road. The heck with you if you like to bow hunt, stalk or do anything else. I hunted my whole life, was kinda excited to buy this place, then I found out I couldnt even hunt my own land the way I like after deer dog season opens. So I havent hunted in years. Yes I know I can legally shoot the dogs as I have livestock. But I figure it isnt the dogs fault and beagles tend to be the nicest friendliest dogs.
> 
> but we are putting it on the hunting groups to make the changes. Currently Sunday hunting is illegal. Alot easier to keep it that way than to get new laws. Currently only 7% of Va residents hunt. Pretty easy to get a huge No Sunday hunting coalition group together. equestrian groups, bikers, farmers, even most of the hunters are against this. A very small element, mostly people with "Pay to hunt" land owners are pushing for this. All about profit for them.


By the way, hunting deer with dogs is illegal in Washington State. You'd better not ever HAVE a dog with you if you are deer hunting here.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no idea, on the makeup, I suspect most of the land is privately owned. 
Sorry but I refuse to put up a fence to keep YOUR DOG off my land. I actually had a neighbor tell me that, I should put a fence up to keep his dog out. 
Thats one of the issues I bring up with the legislators. The pro sunday crowd likes to say the 44 states that have sunday hunting dotn have problems.
But those 44 states 
Dont have dog deer hunters,
Have way more public land
Have actual trespass and road hunting laws and some enforcement,
and in general way shorter big game firearm seasons.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would try to find cases in which landowners and hopefully even governments were sued due to liability issues over the dog/deer hunting issue. Politicians don't care about you. They don't care about the deer hunters. They do care about money and liability.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Celeste that's a great point. I hate the we are a sue happy society, however, many times lawsuits are the only thing people pay attention to.

Joe your neighbor has balls of steel to tell you to put up a fence to keep his dog off your land. A lot of times, people have been in an area for generations and they kind of think that they own all of the land around them.



> But those 44 states
> Don't have dog deer hunters,
> Have way more public land
> Have actual trespass and road hunting laws and some enforcement,
> And in general way *shorter big game firearm seasons*.


This can't be stressed enough when comparing one state to another. In some parts of some states (like apparently eastern VA) it's the inmates running the asylum and it's easy to see how residents grow tired of dealing with it. I had no idea eastern VA was that bad. I thought it was just western VA. 
People like to paint those with hunting concerns as though they are just PETA nutjobs or anti gun folks. That couldn't be further from the truth. Just look at Joe! I mean that as a compliment btw. You strike me as very much a country boy. If you say there are hunting issues in your neck of the woods, I believe it.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I feel for you guys. 
Our county is the poorest in the state due to the fact that it is 90% National Forest and the other 10% is large farms or private untouched woodlands. In Arkansas there is dog hunting and those animals are typically a WHOLE nother kinda animal. We've had to shoot over 10 hunting dogs who ran off from the pack. They show up emaciated, riddled with ticks, injured, and are really dangerous. There isn't a pound or shelter within 70 miles and they wouldn't take them anyways, since we aren't in their county. I'm not saying all hunting dogs are bad, even deer hunting dogs, but the ones who show up here have been trained to chase and kill large game and have had very little contact with humans. They are kept in pens, fed raw meat, and often times beaten into submission. We absolutely hate having to shoot any dog and usually it's my husbands job! A while back a mangy hound tried to attack my daughter and I when we were trying to get into the house. I had my dogs kenneled up thankfully, and as we were getting out of the car the thing came around the corner of the house and growled and charged us. I grabbed my gun and chased it around the yard, poor thing kept stopping beside the barn, the propane tank, and the house so I couldn't get a safe shot off. We got him later that day. 

I know some great dog hunters, especially ones that run Fiests (sp). They keep their main dogs super well trained and are their pride and joy. It's the rough guys that run the big dogs and it's pretty sad. I can't stand deer season. We hunt ourselves and have a freezer full right now, but we don't do it as a drunken hobby, we do it to feed our family. A shot is only taken when the deer is within 25 yards out of our deer blind. I had a feed plot this year and had some great animals on the property. I went out to load the mineral sack and checked the blind and found tons of pop bottles and snacks in there. Someone had been hunting on us. We are way out in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by NF so whoever was trespassing had to hike in a long way to get to us. The nerve of some people absolutely blows my mind!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well in this case the enemy of my enemy is my friend and I have found myself allies with some of the fringe elements.
If a guy who hunted for 30 years, has dead animals on the wall, is an NRA life member, USPSA B class competitive shooter, former IDPA state champ, with a private gun range and a deer stand in his back yard is dead set against your hunting group so much he is actively campaigning agaisnt you, is having frequent discussions with elected officials and is sending out newsletters to get hundreds of people to show up at state legislature meetings. Is associated with fringe animal rights groups in the process.
Your hunting group has a problem.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe, I'm confused. "Your" hunting group? Who do you mean?
I am assuming the "dog hunters".


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Joe, I'm confused. "Your" hunting group? Who do you mean?
> I am assuming the "dog hunters".


That is what I took it to mean.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the groups advocating Sunday Hunting in VA.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> well in this case the enemy of my enemy is my friend and I have found myself allies with some of the fringe elements.
> If a guy who hunted for 30 years, has dead animals on the wall, is an NRA life member, USPSA B class competitive shooter, former IDPA state champ, with a private gun range and a deer stand in his back yard is dead set against your hunting group so much he is actively campaigning agaisnt you, is having frequent discussions with elected officials and is sending out newsletters to get hundreds of people to show up at state legislature meetings. Is associated with fringe animal rights groups in the process.
> Your hunting group has a problem.


Fastest way to get anything done through the legislature is to get one or two members ticked off about something. Time to start hunting their property in the same way yours is being hunted. I bet it wouldnt take a day to have a draft bill on the table. 

Hmm, since the police probably would show up with a lawmaker complaining you best pay a few of these bad hunters to shift their attention that way instead.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish Texas had a no hunting on Sunday law. As far as I know we don't. There are some places we ride during hunting season but I can't ride at my favorite place because of hunting. Some people still do but the people I ride with don't.

Some jackass was up there earlier last year and was shooting at propane tanks. What an idiot. Like there wasn't a major drought going on here. He blew up the tank and caused a huge fire in the forest. Dummy left his cooler with his initials on it. I do believe they nabbed the idiot. I would love to ride in Ebenezer during hunting season as it is so pretty but better safe than sorry. We heard shots one day riding there the week before hunting season started. Ugh. We turned around!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> I wish Texas had a no hunting on Sunday law. As far as I know we don't. There are some places we ride during hunting season but I can't ride at my favorite place because of hunting. Some people still do but the people I ride with don't.


Is your favorite place private or public property? Has your group ever been the victim of a directly unsafe act by a hunter?



QOS said:


> Some jackass was up there earlier last year and was shooting at propane tanks. What an idiot. Like there wasn't a major drought going on here. He blew up the tank and caused a huge fire in the forest. Dummy left his cooler with his initials on it. I do believe they nabbed the idiot. I would love to ride in Ebenezer during hunting season as it is so pretty but better safe than sorry. We heard shots one day riding there the week before hunting season started. Ugh. We turned around!


I'm going to explain this one more time: No hunting does NOT equal NO SHOOTING. You can make hunting illegal every single day of the week and you will not stop people shooting on their private property (so long as local ordinances are followed) or on formal shooting ranges.

Shooting on private rural property can and does go on year round. Do you mean that you will never ride outside an arena then?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm gonna explain it one more time, Someone shooting at targets on their private property isnt the threat. It's the deer dog hunters with buckshot making snap decisions to shoot running deer that worry people. along with the other disturbing news. Sorry but I'm not gonna wait until AFTER my horse is shot to worry about unsafe acts. But to answer your question yes. A deer hunter shot and killed a horse recently in VA and ran off after discovering the mistake.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We ride in a Corps of Engineers park on Lake Sam Rayburn - that is my favorite place to ride. It is surrounded by private property and National Forests. There are deer stands in there. I have seen them with my own eyes. We also ride in a park in Beaumont, TX that is owned by the city - no hunting - but it is surrounded by private property. 

Last year two drunk idiots from south of Houston were on a deer lease just about 40 miles north of here. They shot and killed each other over a fight at their campsite. Woot! Sounds like idiots on the loose to me. 

As far as personally be affected - yes, as a matter of fact I have. When I was 21 years old my cousin, Darren, went out to target practice in October. He was only 20 years old. He was shot and killed by an idiot that he had just spoke to....I was heart broken and still am 30 years later. He was my best buddy growing up and his death has been something that has just been devastating to my entire family. The man was NEVER charged with anything. Darren was standing beside his 1977 Thunderbird - not a small car - when he was shot. 

So, yes, tragedy has struck my family from an idiot hunter or wanna be hunter. So while I am not particularly afraid to ride, no one in my group wants to ride in Ebenezer during hunting season - and I ride with a lot of guys who do hunt.

I am not anti-hunting in the least. My husband used to hunt, my real father and step dad hunted. I believe people should be able to hunt but it would be great if people were more responsible. I am well aware that a PERSON shot Darren - not a gun...certainly not anti-gun in any shape, form or fashion. I do not hunt simply because I have no desire to shoot an animal...but I have excellent hand eye coordination - I bet I could skeet shoot if I took a mind to it. 

As a side note, my horses are stabled at a barn that the owners are avid marksmen/women. Ms. Jean and Mr. Gus have won many national awards for their marksmanship and attend shooting matches all over the country. Mr. Gus has more guns than a gunshop and ammo in the barn in in pallets!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We turned around and went home from a ride recently because some guys were shooting. I am sure that they were target shooting and meant no harm. The noise was upsetting the horses. They were too close to the road. The place they were shooting had no backdrop to stop bullets. These guys mean no harm, but they are not the brightest crayons in the box. They don't shoot all that often and they weren't breaking any law as far as I know. It was easier to lose one day's riding than to make a deal out of it. 

This entire discussion makes living way out west about 100 miles from a main road seem mighty inviting.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

oh...and just remembered. When I was a new born infant we moved to Georgia. Back in Texas my mom's cousin, Archie, (he helped me find my horse Red God Bless him) was shot full in the chest by a shotgun blast across the length of a truck by his best friend. It was an accident. Arch took a blast that left him almost dead. Had packing in his lung. He still has a ton of shot in his body that really lights up scanners. He was about 18 years old when it happened. 

He said he looked up and saw Uncle Alva in his room (that uncle was not a visitor of ANYONE) and he said he knew he was dying if he was there! 

It is a miracle that he lived - it was an accident though - safety wasn't on or something. I am just glad he is still here - he is my favorite of my mom's cousins!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I'm gonna explain it one more time, Someone shooting at targets on their private property isnt the threat. It's the deer dog hunters with buckshot making snap decisions to shoot running deer that worry people. along with the other disturbing news. Sorry but I'm not gonna wait until AFTER my horse is shot to worry about unsafe acts. But to answer your question yes. A deer hunter shot and killed a horse recently in VA and ran off after discovering the mistake.


Joe, I'm not disputing any of your unique concerns. I've done some more looking into Virigina's problems and have come to agree with you that unless dog hunting is drastically changed or eliminated in VA, it's best to have a day when they can't do their thing.

My issue is that every time we have a "hunting season" thread, it just gives an outlet for some to complain about anyone with a firearm in the woods or countryside.

Folks, the Second Amendment has absolutely nothing to do with hunting. You are going to find people in the woods and fields legally shooting at stuff during days where no hunting is allowed. You are also going to come across hunters with rifles on days where hunting is legal but deer season is closed.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> We ride in a Corps of Engineers park on Lake Sam Rayburn - that is my favorite place to ride. It is surrounded by private property and National Forests. There are deer stands in there. I have seen them with my own eyes. We also ride in a park in Beaumont, TX that is owned by the city - no hunting - but it is surrounded by private property.
> 
> Last year two drunk idiots from south of Houston were on a deer lease just about 40 miles north of here. They shot and killed each other over a fight at their campsite. Woot! Sounds like idiots on the loose to me.
> 
> ...





QOS said:


> I wish Texas had a no hunting on Sunday law.


Not quite sure how making Sunday hunting illegal in Texas would fix any of the valid issues you have presented.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It would allow my fellow riders to feel more comfortable riding in the forest during hunting season. I would ride in the "front" part of Ebenezer but geez...no one will go with me and it is a 100 mile haul! If it was illegal to be hunting on that day we could go up and ride all day...it would be terrific!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The second amendment also has nothing to do with recreational shooting or shooting in an unsafe irresponsible manner. The state has no more obligation to allow you to shoot on public land than it does to build you a church.Just like dog hunting makes my area and concerns differnt , QOS, has unique things that make her concerned. I frequently hear the "people can still shoot on sundays" argument. It isnt really relevant here. In VA it is generally illegal to shoot on public land unless you are hunting or at a designated range. Several of the Wildlife management areas have sight in ranges specifically because other hunters got tired of the yahoos and figured it there was a free safe place to shoot at many of the hunting grounds people would use them. It is also illegal to shoot on private land without an adequate backstop. Of course adequate isnt defined but its a step in the right direction. Interestingly enough the sherrifs dept will respond to a call of a neighbor shooting on their land and see if they have a back stop, but wont respond if the shooter is shooting at game, or is trespassing on my land. Go figure that one out.
There are people that just hang targets on trees and shoot. Kinda upsets me because people like that can ruin it for the rest of us. I like to shoot and have a big giant dirt pile I shoot into, but some yahoo down the road sending some rounds out through the woods and hits something will end up getting laws passed prohibiting ,me from safely shooting. Pretty much the way it goes. Yahoos that Qos is dealing with will end up ruining it for the responsible shooters. 
SOmething I keep bringing up to the "Sunday Hunting" advocates. Police your own, kick the trespassers out of your club, cancel leases to hunt clubs that road hunt, dont dog hunt other peoples land. Push for trespass enforcement, get off the roads and away from the beer coolers. Push for minimum acreage requirements for dog hunting, Do something to aleviate the concerns of the non sunday hunting groups, surprisingly many of whom are hunters. You will see Sunday hunting opposition disappear.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

> You are going to find people in the woods and fields legally shooting at stuff during days where no hunting is allowed.





> You are also going to come across hunters with rifles on days where hunting is legal but deer season is closed.


Deer hunters get the brunt of the animosity because they pose the biggest threat to people. I don't worry about someone mistaking me or my horse for a bird or squirrel. If I lived where there were elk or moose, I'd worry about those hunters too. 

Target shooters aren't a threat if they are on their own land. 

Put another way, if there was no deer hunting, this thread probably would not exist. Not saying that there shouldn't be deer hunting. There needs to be. They have no predators other than hunters. So I get that we need deer hunting. It's just if you are reading animosity toward hunters, it's because deer hunters are the ones we need to worry about the most. 

I think most people know that a person can shoot a gun and not be a hunter or that there are hunters around during seasons other than deer.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I have an orange breast collar I use on my horse, an orange saddle blanket and orange reins. 

I too am decked out in hunter's orange and try to stay on the roads. If I do go on the trails, I use bells on my horse. I talk a lot to her anyway, so it's not a problem to talk a bit louder.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Joe,
I grew up hunting beagles! They are terrific little dogs. I trained with them in the area behind our house - it was in the city and is now an upscale neighborhood! 

My stepfather was big on hunting with **** dogs and he hunted rabbits with beagles - he'd switch back and forth between the two styles. The type of hunting he did was more for the "chase" than killing the **** or rabbit. Never brought home any game that I know of. 

He hunted with clubs but the clubs hunted on private property and was often "brace" trials for the beagles. They were never out of the sight of the judges or owner/handler. He did alot of field trials. 

Hahaha a farrier out at the barn was shocked when I asked him if he was a **** hunter. I recognized the **** hunting emblem on the back of his truck!!!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

mildot said:


> Not quite sure how making Sunday hunting illegal in Texas would fix any of the valid issues you have presented.


It doesn't fix the issues that happen 6 days a week, but it does give those that want to ride, hike, fish, canoe whatever one day where they don't have to wear ugly blaze orange and worry about being shot.



> Do something to aleviate the concerns of the non sunday hunting groups, surprisingly many of whom are hunters. You will see Sunday hunting opposition disappear.


I agree 100%. Most people who don't want Sunday hunting feel that way because of the yahoos as you mentioned. But they would *gladly* having hunting 7 days a week if it meant having responsible hunting and laws that were actually enforced. I know where I grew up in New Jersey (yes NJ has boonies!) there was 7 day a week hunting and big hunting community. Never heard of any issue with dogs, poaching or trespassing. Nobody cared that hunting was 7 days. 
I think VA hunters are putting the cart before the horse. Get some better enforcement on how people hunt, then ask for another day of it. It's a shame that some hooligans sprinkled around the state can ruin everything for the whole state. But honestly this sounds like hunters need to be angry at their own.
But really doesn't Virginia have the longest deer hunting season of any state? Even without Sundays, y'all get a pretty long season compared to other states.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Not sure but basically you can deer hunt from oct to march somewhere in Va, But that is alot of special seasons, The general dog hunting season that concerns other outdoors people runs from Nov mid january, Run the season another week and you get could have a final long holliday weekend of Lee Jackson ( state holiday in VA on friday, and MLK day on Monday.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

QOS said:


> As far as personally be affected - yes, as a matter of fact I have. When I was 21 years old my cousin, Darren, went out to target practice in October. He was only 20 years old. He was shot and killed by an idiot that he had just spoke to....I was heart broken and still am 30 years later. He was my best buddy growing up and his death has been something that has just been devastating to my entire family. The man was NEVER charged with anything. Darren was standing beside his 1977 Thunderbird - not a small car - when he was shot.
> 
> So, yes, tragedy has struck my family from an idiot hunter or wanna be hunter. So while I am not particularly afraid to ride, no one in my group wants to ride in Ebenezer during hunting season - and I ride with a lot of guys who do hunt.


I just found this thread.
QOS, I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

QOS said:


> Joe,
> I grew up hunting beagles! They are terrific little dogs. I trained with them in the area behind our house - it was in the city and is now an upscale neighborhood!
> 
> My stepfather was big on hunting with **** dogs and he hunted rabbits with beagles - he'd switch back and forth between the two styles. The type of hunting he did was more for the "chase" than killing the **** or rabbit. Never brought home any game that I know of.
> ...


Beagles, a subject near and dear to me.

I've bread, raised, trained, hunted, and field trialed beagles for 25 years. That said, I've got one dog left, now 12 years old.

Horses are my passion now, but I put a lot of time and effort into the dogs, and placed one second at the National runoff back in 99.


----------

